# Split/hole in bulb of heel- infection?



## holeymoley (29 August 2017)

Noticed my gelding had a horrible looking split up the bulb of his heel on his off hind last night. Not sore on it but it doesn't look good. I've spent the day doing some researching on it and it would appear to fit the bill for an 'infected central sulcus' . Some places say it's thrush others say it's not. As you can imagine there's various experiences of treatment . Has anyone dealt with this before ? Farrier due next week , obviously if he was sore/hot I would get vet asap but no signs of anything showing . Would like to catch it before it festers though . Don't fancy sticking the hoof pick into it- surely that could cause greater problems? Also have heard of people using Backtakill on it, don't fancy using this in there though as seems quite harsh . Have only given the area and the hoof a good wash with the hose and sprayed purple spray until I know what else to do...  he's in at night on clean bedding and he's a very clean horse in his stable so no idea how it's came about , I can only imagine another result of our rather wet summer ?? Any help much appreciated .


----------



## Pearlsasinger (29 August 2017)

I have treated hoof problems caused by all the wet weather this summer with teatree oil spray (either Ozoil or Equimins).  Mine just had very soft  and rather smelly but not quite thrush feet.  Between the teatree and the drier weather, her feet are hardening along with the ground.


----------



## holeymoley (29 August 2017)

Thank you, that could be worth trying . Unfortunately we are on the west of Scotland which seems to have rain constantly ! Have had him 12 years though and this is the first I've seen this. No obvious smell that I noticed .


----------



## HashRouge (30 August 2017)

Is it definitely on the central sulcus? It could also be an abscess hole - my mare currently has one on the line of her heel so I'm assuming she had an abscess while I was away over summer.


----------



## holeymoley (30 August 2017)

It's definetly in the middle , don't think it was an abscess, surely he would be in agony with that? Will get some photos this evening.


----------



## ester (30 August 2017)

Not necessarily, one of mine appeared to have an abscess hole in his heel bulb and didn't take a lame step. Is it whiffy? Any frog infection would usually be deemed 'thrush' TBF. 

I'm a big fan of red horse products


----------



## holeymoley (30 August 2017)

Interesting ! I couldn't smell anything too obvious , will check again . Will do some research on abscesses in the heel now ....


----------



## PoppyAnderson (30 August 2017)

I second Red Horse products.


----------



## Goldenstar (30 August 2017)

My new horse had thrush when he arrived on fore foot had the spilt you describe caused by deep thrush we treated with a mixture of washing with hibiscrub ,hydrogen peroxide, blue spray and idodine spray .
It took six weeks for the crack to heal over he's still got a bit of a thrushy frog , on that foot and one hind .
Farrier said well established thrush can take a fair while to get on top of .


----------



## Nicnac (30 August 2017)

For deep sulcus thrush cleaned out daily with brush on hoof pick and diluted Hibiscrub.  Dried and applied Cyclo spray from vets.  I would get it diagnosed before treating however.  When's your farrier due?


----------



## hopscotch bandit (30 August 2017)

From what you describe it sounds like sheared heels and its due to a foot imbalance.  Equipak for a quick remedy, effective shoeing and foot balance for longer term. 

http://www.msdvetmanual.com/musculoskeletal-system/lameness-in-horses/sheared-heels-in-horses
http://www.vettec.com/content/sheared-heels-cause-horse-be-lame


----------



## holeymoley (30 August 2017)

I've not been too happy with his feet this time to be honest, he seems to be very long at the toe and with no heel support . Farrier due next week. Have taken a photo and noticed how 'bad' his feet actually are . How do I upload on here? Preferably from iPhone .


----------



## holeymoley (30 August 2017)

Regarding the imbalanced hoof - he had a very obvious imbalance about 6/7 years ago and got remediated by a very good farrier . Said farrier then retired and moved away ( ! )and handed over to his contacts . Unfortunately, or fortunately ?!, I moved yards nearly 2 years ago and they wouldn't come out to the area as it was much further away. Current farrier is very pleasant but not sure if he's as skilled as previous . His hooves looked great but in the last 6 months I would say they've gone quite long at the toe and under run at the heel .


----------



## holeymoley (30 August 2017)

https://imgur.com/a/Tuw0i 

I have no idea if this will work , but worth a shot . It is the off hind. He's been shod for 5 weeks but there is a heck of a lot of growth.


----------



## hopscotch bandit (30 August 2017)

holeymoley said:



			Current farrier is very pleasant but not sure if he's as skilled as previous . His hooves looked great but in the last 6 months I would say they've gone quite long at the toe and under run at the heel .
		
Click to expand...

This scenario is typical of sheared heels. I feel certain that is what he has.Vet job from distant memory and remedial farriery with eggbar shoe.

heres a couple of photos https://www.bing.com/images/search?...607991062408792770&selectedIndex=0&ajaxhist=0

https://www.bing.com/images/search?...608014405582784826&selectedIndex=9&ajaxhist=0


----------



## holeymoley (30 August 2017)

TBH the first time it wasn't something I noticed until the shoe was off and farrier pointed out . We managed to remediate with a 'normal' ? Shoe and use the squirty stuff( looks like Polyfilla!) on the insides. This was on the fronts though . I'm sure the back's weren't as bad . I did have him unshod behind for a while but due to the surface at this yard I highly doubt it would be possible .


----------



## Casey76 (30 August 2017)

It's not sheared heels, but it is a significant thrush infection (and a very long foot! that is an exceptional amount of growth for 5 weeks)

There are several ways this can be addressed, though this would be my preferred way (it may get a little uncomfortable for the horse).

1) Do a soak with something like CleanTrax.  It is an oxine based disinfectant and won't damage healthy tissue.

2) You need to ensure that the fissure is very clean, if there is any dirt in there it will hurt, you will get toe first landings and it won't improve any.  Take a medical swab (gauze or similar - it doesn't have to be sterile) dip it in a similar disinfectant and use it to "floss" the fissure, to sweep out any particles of mud or gravel.

3) Pack the fissure with something (more gauze smeared with athletes foot cream will do) Red Horse Hoof Stuff is fab stuff - to prevent dirt getting into the fissure.

4) Once the fissure is packed (and it may be a tad ouchy for the horse), you can safely turn out again without any extra protection, but you should check to make sure the packing is still in there every day.

5) Change the packing every 2-3 days, flossing gently between re-packings.

The fissure will heal from the inside out, and will take some time.

As an aside, I've had a good experience with Pete Ramey's suggestion of a 1:1 mix of clotrimazole cream (or paste) and polysporin (triple antibiotic cream + pain relief)  injected into the crevice with an irrigation syringe.


----------



## ester (30 August 2017)

They are high heels! and a lot of associated frog contraction. 

For the meantime I would probably floss first then cleantrax (remove everything so it can get in there) - horses quite often enjoy a flossing. 
I would then pack with hoof stuff, remove intermittently, spray with sole cleanse and repack. 

I would also have a good look at the feet and a chat with my farrier- they can get a bit used to poor frogs.

Casey we have trouble getting pete's goo ingredients without a vet, or a herd number for mastitis tubes.


----------



## holeymoley (30 August 2017)

Thank you both, love the step to step instructions , definetly required . I'm off to the shops as we speak so will hopefully get everything for tonight . Is there any requirement to vetwrap/nappy cover once it's packed ? He's in overnight but out during the day . Obviously he can stay in if necessary.


----------



## ester (30 August 2017)

No, because you don't really want the rest of the foot in that environment and the hoof stuff will stay in there fine, its certainly stayed in less tight crevices for me!  (I'm not sure if many people stock the red horse/cleantrax stuff so you might be as good to order online).


----------



## gryff (30 August 2017)

I ordered a package from Red Horse yesterday at midday and it arrived today, using just their standard DPD delivery, at 3pm today. I LOVE a Red Horse delivery. Their lotions and potions are amazing! It is wrong to be excited about using their Honey Heal on my mare's facial cut?????


----------



## Goldenstar (30 August 2017)

Do watch with the red horse thrush treatment it made one of ours very very sore .


----------



## Leo Walker (30 August 2017)

hopscotch bandit said:



			This scenario is typical of sheared heels. I feel certain that is what he has.Vet job from distant memory and remedial farriery with eggbar shoe.
		
Click to expand...

It wasnt in my case. We treated the raging thrush with Cleantrax initally, and barefoot rehabbed him. I've got photos somewhere if anyone is desperate to see them. They were pretty scary to see!


----------



## ester (30 August 2017)

Goldenstar said:



			Do watch with the red horse thrush treatment it made one of ours very very sore .
		
Click to expand...

That's interesting, which one GS?


----------



## holeymoley (30 August 2017)

I feeel like I've completed a small operation ! Area is all flushed out, cleaned and packed . Here's hoping it sorts itself out . No black gunk ? I will keep the post updated , thanks for everyone's help and advice . More comments/opinions welcome , it's interesting and educational hearing from everyone .


----------



## Casey76 (31 August 2017)

ester said:



			Casey we have trouble getting pete's goo ingredients without a vet, or a herd number for mastitis tubes.
		
Click to expand...

I can get the clotrimazole paste locally as I use it myself for athletes foot (darned low immune system!); The polysporin and irrigation syringes I bought on ebay from the US.  The polysporin is quite expensive, but I'm happy to post out a couple of the syringes if anyone would like any as I now have a surplus!


----------



## hopscotch bandit (31 August 2017)

Casey76 said:



			It's not sheared heels, 
.
		
Click to expand...

Strange looks exactly the same as a previous horse on our yard with sheared heels. Thrush gets into the heel as a result.  Interesting to see what the vet says it is.


----------



## Beausmate (31 August 2017)

Looks like thrush.  If it were one of mine, I'd give it a really good wash out, dry it as much as possible and stuff with Hoof Stuff, changing it every couple of days until it won't stay put anymore, then move onto Artimud to finish off the last bit.  Worked really well on one of mine with a very deep sulcus.  I'd also take the shoes off and try to get some stimulation to the frogs.  Those heels look quite contracted.


----------



## holeymoley (1 September 2017)

I would love to take the shoes off to let the hooves sort theirselves out but unfortunately it just isn't doable with the terrain that we're on . I have tried boots previously and horse wasn't a fan of them being put on . I could perhaps take the backs off if I get a field with less of a walk to it ,however the fronts just wouldn't cope ! 

What does everyone suggest off red horse? Have looked at the spray and the stuff that you pack it with. It there's 2 that are very similar ?


----------



## Beausmate (2 September 2017)

There are many types of boot and it can be a pain to find ones that suit the horse, the rider and the wallet!

Red Horse hoof stuff is a sort of cotton wadding and smelly goo combo - stays in deep holes very well and easy to stuff.  Artimud is like clay - stays in smaller holes that hoof stuff won't, but no so easy to stuff.  Sole cleanse kills nasties and is good for flushing things out and a general clean.

Field paste is very sticky and handy as a barrier and preventative.  Stronghorn does what it says on the bottle and their fly spray works well too.


----------



## FfionWinnie (4 September 2017)

That pic is hurting my eyes. I wouldn't be happy with that at all and if you want to continue shoeing him I'd get a new farrier. Urgently. 

My new horse has thrush in all four and I've been treating with bactokill, letting that dry then Terramycin foot spray (which is for foot rot in sheep, you would need the vet to prescribe that off label). It's clearing up. Farrier today so will see what the story really is but I am nearly certain her shoes are coming off unless he thinks she will be very sore (however she helpfully pulled one off over the weekend and doesn't seem sore on it!).


----------



## holeymoley (4 September 2017)

I have used baktokill in the rest of the hooves but not too keen on firing it directly into the frog incase it's too harsh. Not sure if I should wait until farrier comes to trim it and the hoof before applying the red horse stuff ?


----------



## ester (4 September 2017)

no, kick on, I'd be shoving the hoof stuff in asap. 

I we talking bactakill from osmonds?


----------



## holeymoley (4 September 2017)

Okay  yes it's the spray bactakill , has a yellow sticker .


----------



## ester (4 September 2017)

only because there is a lab bactokill that would be a bit different. I suspect but couldnt say for sure that the osmonds one would be fine to squirt in.


----------

